# E3 2012: Sony next big surprise?



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

Sony has claimed that it has a big surprise this E3 and its not playstation 4. 

*Source*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

Agent?


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

^^ I guess something bigger than that. It could be leap 3d or something like that.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

dude!!..you make too many weird assumptions lol.
Leap 3d has hardly got anything do with Sony or PlayStation. Sony already has Move, and theres no way they would ditch it.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> dude!!..you make too many weird assumptions lol.
> Leap 3d has hardly got anything do with Sony or PlayStation. Sony already has Move, and theres no way they would ditch it.



I said it can be or something of that magnitude. I didn't say it has to be leap. Besides technologies evolve and thus old ones get ditched for new. Its a huge probability that move tech might not feature in ps4. You never know.

Assumptions look and seem weird sometimes.


----------

